# No GUI on FreeBSD 10.2-RC3...



## Baron (Aug 12, 2015)

I am new to FreeBSD and am having a problem getting my system to boot into a GUI. I have done everything specified in the FreeBSD documentation: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html to get things working. I think that I have narrowed my problem down to my 4k monitor which happens to be a Dell P3214Q driven by a NVidia Quadro K4200 graphics card. Below is an excerpt from my /var/logs/Xorg.0.log file:


```
[371.455] (--) using VT number 9

[371.455](EE) No device detected
[371.455](EE)

Fatal server error:
[371.455](EE) no screens found(EE)
[371.456](EE)
Please consult the X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help.
[371.456](EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[371.456](EE)
[371.457](EE) Server terminated with error (1). closing log file.
```

From what I can tell, my system cannot detect my monitor information (I maybe wrong here), also - my system does not specify my graphics card as a quadro...?

I wouldn't have a problem posting my full Xorg.0.log file and xorg.config files, but I don't know how to post them without a GUI. Please help.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 12, 2015)

Is this a laptop or a desktop computer your having these issues on?


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 12, 2015)

Follow this howto to setup your NVIDIA card: Thread howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311


----------



## protocelt (Aug 12, 2015)

tobik said:


> Follow this howto to setup your NVIDIA card: Thread howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311


That was my next potential post.


----------



## Baron (Aug 12, 2015)

It is a desktop system. During the boot process, it does load the NVidia driver(s). I will follow your suggestions and will let you know my results. Thanks guys.

EDIT: After following the link provided: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311/ - this was one of the procedures that I also followed and it didn't work for me. That said, I reverted back to my original xorg.conf file that I had.

Another thing that I noticed when I checked my /etc/rc.config and .xinitrc files...they are now empty...? I modified them with the proper parameters, ie;

```
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
nvidia_enable="YES"
```
...

Plus other parameters.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 12, 2015)

Baron said:


> It is a desktop system. During the boot process, it does load the NVidia driver(s). I will follow your suggestions and will let you know my results. Thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: After following the link provided: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311/ - this was one of the procedures that I also followed and it didn't work for me. That said, I reverted back to my original xorg.conf file that I had.
> 
> ...


/etc/rc.config is the wrong file name. It should be /etc/rc.*conf*. Also, in case you weren't aware, make sure the xinitrc file your using is located in your home directory(e.g. /usr/home/$USER/.xinitrc).


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, I have the .xinitrc file in my /usr/home/$USER directory. I also added the following to specified files:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="My_Host"
ifconfig_igb0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
mate_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
kld_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="YES"
```


/usr/home/$USER/.xinitrc:

```
exec mate-session
```

/etc/fstab:

```
#Device                                Mountpoint                           FStype         Options        Dump          Pass#
/dev/da0p3                              none                                  swap             sw                0                0
proc                                       /proc                                  procfs             rw                0                0
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
          Identifier                                 "Layout0"
          Screen                                    "Screen0" 0 0
          InputDevice                             "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
          InputDevice                             "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
          Option                                     "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Module"
           Load                                       "dbe"
           Load                                       "dri"
           Load                                       "dri2"
           Load                                       "extmod"
           Load                                       "record"
           Load                                       "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
           # generated from default
           Identifier                                 "Mouse0"
           Driver                                     "mouse"
           Option                                    "Protocol" "auto"
           Option                                    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
           Option                                    "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
           Option                                    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
           Identifier                                 "Monitor0"
           VendorName                            "Dell"
           ModelName                              "P3214Q"
           HorizSync                                28.0 - 33.0
           VertRefresh                             43.0 - 72.0
           Option                                     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
           Identifier                                  "Device0"
           Driver                                      "nvidia"
           VendorName                            "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
           Identifier                                  "Screen0"
           Device                                     "Device0"
           Monitor                                    "Monitor0"
           DefaultDepth                            24
           Option                                      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
           SubSection                               "Display"
                        Depth                          24
                        Modes                         "3840x2160"
           EndSubSection
EndSection
```
These were the only files that I modified, or even messed with.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 13, 2015)

Find a way to post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. There are command line clients for pastebins, e.g. misc/pastebinit.


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the information about pastebinit, I just had my first crash course. Here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that you requested. I also want to mention that I did a fresh reinstall as I think that I screwed some things up the first time around. I am no longer using 10.2 RC3, and I am currently using version 10.1 with the most up to date updates.

http://paste2.org/HaJw79hz

BTW: I loaded the proprietary NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA's website.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 13, 2015)

Baron said:


> BTW: I loaded the proprietary NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA's website.


Why? Is there something wrong with the x11/nvidia-driver port that you can't use it?


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Why? Is there something wrong with the x11/nvidia-driver port that you can't use it?



I am very new to FreeBSD...any BSD for that matter, and figured that it was much like the Linux type of drivers that one could download from a repository (lacking). That said, I typically installed the preprietary drivers instead so that I knew that it would work with my Quadro card. I guess that I could have easily used the FreeBSD drivers, but I am learning that I am no longer in the Linux world. Finally, I needed to be certain that the root of my problems wasn't due to the nvidia drivers.


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2015)

NVidia does offer FreeBSD drivers for their video cards but they don't offer them in a form that integrates well with the FreeBSD ports system. Instead some volunteers have taken those drivers and created the x11/nvidia-driver that can be built into a package and used with pkg-install(8). Using the port or the package is always recommended over the NVidia's own offering because the port is less likely to cause difficult to diagnose configuration issues.


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

I didn't know that. Should I remove the proprietary drivers and recompile the x11/nvidia-driver ? I am finding out that FreeBSD is very well rounded compared to Linux. I have some relearning to do and am willing to put in the work. Has anyone figure out what I need to do to get a GUI on my system.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 13, 2015)

Baron said:


> http://paste2.org/HaJw79hz


So Xorg is not loading any config files. That's odd. Make sure that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is named correctly.



Baron said:


> Should I remove the proprietary drivers and recompile the x11/nvidia-driver?


Yes. Upgrading the driver will be easier too.


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you tobik - I will give your suggestion a shot.


----------



## Baron (Aug 13, 2015)

I removed the proprietary NVidia drivers and compiled the x11/nvidia-driver . I deleted the original /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and recreated a new one. I then rebooted the system and is still booting without a GUI.


----------



## scottro (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it possible it needs the legacy NVidia drivers, x11/nvidia-driver-340?


----------



## Baron (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not sure...? I'm kind of thinking that if it didn't work with the proprietary drivers, the driver from x11/nvidia-driver, I'm not sure if that would work. I'll give it a try.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you have 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 in your /boot/loader.conf file? Alternatively, the Nvidia driver can also be loaded by adding 
	
	



```
kld_list="nvidia"
```
 to your /etc/rc.conf file. I load the driver from rc.conf on my own machines but either way is fine.


----------

